# HCG PCT is it necessary?



## infamousck1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel the use of hcg being thought of a necessary is kind of a new thing. Yet not sure if I want to spend another near 100$ for hcg-including bac water, shipping and needles+shipping- which will just help me feel little better in pct.

For those who have used it and done cycles without it do you think its really *necessary* I mean pct is necessary obviously, but not sure if I feel hcg is necessary but would obviously help some. I'm about to stop my cycle of Sustanon 250 using 500 a week 2 shots per week 10 week cycle. My test's have shrunk, but I have a buddy who's been doing sust for well over 10 years and he use to use HCG and he said clomid will do the job just as well. Will Clomid by itself do the job and no I won?t use Nolva as that will only help stop estrogen and gyno which I don't have. Also HCG isn't the easiest thing to find and for those of you who know where some good references for HCG please direct me. I dont need the source just a good starting place too look. Thanks in advance....


----------



## longworthb (Oct 19, 2012)

The only time I ran hcg was in my tren cycle. It did help a lot with recovery and made pct easier. With a standard test cycle like ur running I honestly wouldn't bother. Ya it would be helpful and some swear by it but with a test only cycle at only 500mg it's definitely not necessary. By the way running aromasin in pct along with clomid helps


----------



## infamousck1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome yeah I read running aromasin with clomid is a good combo. Thanks for your input longworthb.


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## infamousck1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hahahaha nice... Yeah now just divide that by one and that's me....


----------

